# Women's Flat Pedal Shoes



## BaeckerX1 (Oct 19, 2007)

Ladies, what shoes are you wearing with platform pedals? Girlfriend is getting a new full suspension and doesn't want to be clipped in. I want to get her some 5.10s but I noticed there is only 1 women's model. The Karver is bulky and ugly so I don't think that's the way to go. Ideally I'd like to find her something similar to the Freeriders I wear for trail riding. She's a women's 8 in most shoes so I think she might be able to pull off a men's 6 if necessary, but I know size 6 is as low as 5.10s go. Any help would be appreciated. :thumbsup: Sorry if this has been asked before, but MTBR's search function kind of sucks and I don't hang out in this forum (for obvious reasons).


----------



## 640150 (Sep 16, 2012)

I wear the old style Shimano DX shoes - got them for twenty bucks on ebay! The current model comes in non-spd (AM41) and spd-ready (AM45) versions incase your gf decides to go clipless. I like these because they are not ridiculously heavy/bulky, provide good traction and protect inner ankle. Another nice feature is the velcro panel that covers the shoe laces - this prevents them from getting caught in the cranks, plus it keeps the muck out. The sole is nice and stiff - the AMs come with Vibrams, prob not as sticky as 5-10s but good enough IMO. 

You can do a Google search for Shimano AM41 or AM45 Mountain shoes.

My husband wears Sombrio Shazam Mid shoes of similar design. They look pretty cool, too.

Hope this helps..


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

I wear 5 10 Karvers for DH (best grip and support)

I wear Teva Links for trail riding. Very comfortable.. Not as grippy as the 5 10s but that's not a bad thing for trail riding. I like to adjust my feet a little more easily, making these a good choice for less race-orientated flat pedal users.


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

Teva links. Once I get onto a computer and off the tablet, I'll see if I can find the fairly recent thread that went into extensive discussion of the various options. Or, try a WL specific search on "shoes".


----------



## petey15 (Sep 1, 2006)

+1 on the Karver's. Yes, they are kind of bulky, but I find them extremely comfortable and grippy. I'm not terribly keen on the design the last couple of years; mine are the purple/gray from a few years ago. What is nice about them is how they come up on the inside of the ankle, giving it added protection. I wear them for winter riding, too, and my feet have never been cold, even when temps were in the teens. Some people brighten them up with colorful laces.


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

http://forums.mtbr.com/womens-lounge/shoe-reviews-flat-pedals-790984.html huge discussion of shoes


----------



## supermoto (Jan 26, 2004)

5.10 Barons. 5.10 function without the bulk and sexy red color too.


----------



## BaeckerX1 (Oct 19, 2007)

Thanks for the replies. We ended up getting her some Teva Links in 6.5 and they fit her well.


----------

